# PC im Tisch Bauen!  Mainbord Auf Holz Befestigen!



## Henry_05 (27. Mai 2017)

Hallo ich habe mal ne Frage,
Ich Möchte gerne Einen tisch Bauen wo Mein Pc Drinnen ist Meine Frage ist Wie Befestige ich Das MB auf Holz


----------



## Threshold (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: PC im Tisch Bauen !!!  Mainbord Auf Holz Befestigen!*

Mit Abstandshalter aus Kunststoff.
Dazu eine Gewindebuchse, die in die Holzplatte geschraubt wird.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: PC im Tisch Bauen !!!  Mainbord Auf Holz Befestigen!*

Kannst auch genau ausmessen, wo dein Board hin muss. Dann mit nem 3mm Bohrer Löcher ins Holz bohren... handelsübliche Abstandhalter halten dann relativ gut


----------



## Suffi30 (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: PC im Tisch Bauen !!!  Mainbord Auf Holz Befestigen!*

Jeweils 3 bis 4 unterlegscheiben darunter (dürfen nicht über die Scheibe bei den Löchern hinausgehen) und mit Spax reinschrauben.


----------



## Replikator84 (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: PC im Tisch Bauen !!!  Mainbord Auf Holz Befestigen!*

Moin, ich hab des auch schon gemacht, ganz einfach wie Einwegkartoffel geschrieben hat, ausmessen und 3 mm bohrer, und dann die ganz normalen Abstandshalter reindrehen, hält super


----------



## Octobit (29. Mai 2017)

Ich hab mal minimal zu klein vorgebohrt und Abstandshalter mit per Hammer reingeschlagen. Zusätzlich noch ein wenig Leim mit ins Loch. Da kann man dann einfach Abstandshalter einschrauben. 
Ist auch sehr stabil.

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------

